# Why is my African Cichlid swimming head down?



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

Why is my African Cichlid swimming head down? Could it be because I am battling a Nitrite Issue?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

It looks like it is in really bad shape and is having some organ issues, I would guess swim bladder.
I am also assuming you have had this nitrite problem for some time now and it got sick as a result.
It needs a hospital tank and fast action.

You need to do water changes and detox that nitrite in both the hopital tank and main tank.
Add a teaspoon of aquarium salt per 10 gallons of water after a 50% water change.
Using a detox/dechlor product like Prime will help a lot.
If you can get some established filter media it will be even better.


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

I do 25% to 40% water changes daily. I have been using Kordon's AmQuel+ Plus which removes Nirate, Nitrite and Ammonia daily. I have also used Aquarium salt and Sea Salt. What meds should I give it when I put it in a hospital tank? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If there's internal injury due to the nitrite or something eles there's not much you can do, however I wouldn't give up on this fish. 
Make sure the hospital tank water is perfect. Aquarium salt, (sodium chloride) and Epsom salt may help. The sodium chloride will help detoxify nitrite and the Epsom salt will work as a mild analgesic and laxative. Dissole the salts first and add them gradually over several hours time. 
Don't bother trying to feed him--any food he eats will likely make it worse.

Robin

Epsom salt: 1 tablespoon per five gallons
Sodium chloride: 1 teas per ten gallons however if you see any sign of infection then increase to 1 TAblespoon per five gallons.


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

Ok! I just tested my water again. I have 40ppm of Nitrate, 1ppm of Nitrite, 300ppm Hardness, Zero Chlorine, 180ppm Alkalinity, 8.4 PH. So do you think this problem I am having is still due to water? Do I need to put it in a hospital tank still?

Thanks!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

If you are doing 25-40% water changes daily and the water stats are like that they had to have been either much worse or you could have bad water coming out of the tap. Have you ever tested your tap water for nitrites/nitrates?

I would follow *smellsfishy1* and *Robin*'s advice.

Also I would transfer the fish to the hospital tank with all of the lights off in order to help eliminate stress.


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

The nitrites were alot worse before now. Maybe my good bacteria is starting to develop along with my constant water changes. So far this morning, the fish is swimming normal. I will take him out anyways today. Is there any medication I need to add other than the salts? Thanks!


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

I put the fish in a hospital tank today. Do you think this can be BLOAT?


----------



## CERICKSON85 (Jan 12, 2009)

i have the same problem with my fish altho not quite as dramatic swiming. my cichlid swims partly emerged everytime i introduce/reintroduce him into my 29 gallon (given time)... i cant seem to put my finger onto why this is happening to my fish either... if my nirates or nitrites are off are they going to effect all my fish? can stress worsen the conditions? i transfered my sick fish to a Qtank and he seems to do fine (given time) any suggestions for reintroducing him into my main tank? or is this a result of overcrowding?


----------



## alan2478 (May 7, 2009)

Update: This is now day 6 of my fish being in the hospital tank. I have been using the BLOAT CURE found on the front page of the Illness, Health & Nutrition site. My fish is now right side up and doing great although he has not been eating still. He comes out of his cave once in awhile swimming the way he should be. I plan on having him in the hospital tank for another week or so until he starts eating again and able to defend himself. Poor little guy was real sick. I would recommend that BLOAT CURE any day. It has saved one of my best looking fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

I really think you should focus on the cause of the problems you are having. If this was bloat, it may require more than one treatment, since it was quite progressed before you did anything about it. But you may also have other fish who are infected and just not showing outward signs yet.

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

What size tank is this?

What is the full stock list for the tank?


----------

